# Adult A.Avic enclosure size.



## BZeni (Jul 20, 2018)

Which size would be best for an A.Avic adult permanent home? 8x8x12 or 10x10x16? I'm including pics of the enclosures because I'm wondering if the ventilation is sufficient. Do they need one added at the top to?


----------



## AnimalNewbie (Jul 20, 2018)

Depends what you want and if you want any it to look nice they are both adequate for an adult a. Avic. If it’s possible I would add a bit more cross ventilation to the smaller one if possible.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BZeni (Jul 20, 2018)

Yes these are made to order enclosures so I can add screens. Would you add one on each side on the smaller one or just one on the top? What about the larger one? Add at the top or no?

I can get screens or drilled holes I thought the screens would be good anchor points for the web.


----------



## Ungoliant (Jul 21, 2018)

BZeni said:


> Would you add one on each side on the smaller one or just one on the top?


One on each side.




BZeni said:


> What about the larger one? Add at the top or no?
> 
> I can get screens or drilled holes I thought the screens would be good anchor points for the web.


I'd be reluctant to put a screen on the top, as sometimes even Avics get their tarsal claws stuck in screens, and they could fall and injure themselves while trying to get free. If you're able to drill a few holes in the top, that would be better.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## viper69 (Jul 21, 2018)

BZeni said:


> Which size would be best for an A.Avic adult permanent home? 8x8x12 or 10x10x16? I'm including pics of the enclosures because I'm wondering if the ventilation is sufficient. Do they need one added at the top to?


Either will work, larger would be nicer.

BTW, species names are not capitalized.


----------



## cold blood (Jul 22, 2018)

Screen ventilation is less desirable.

I would use something larger.  All my adults get this...













avic housing-adult



__ cold blood
__ Mar 13, 2018
__ 1
__
avicularia
enclosure
pinktoe tarantula


----------



## BZeni (Jul 23, 2018)

cold blood said:


> Screen ventilation is less desirable.
> 
> I would use something larger.  All my adults get this...
> 
> ...


So drilled holes like this would he better? Would you add some at the top?


----------



## cold blood (Jul 23, 2018)

top isnt really as ctitical....but i would add venting to all 4 sides


----------



## Ungoliant (Jul 24, 2018)

BZeni said:


> Would you add some at the top?


Most of my ventilation is on the sides, but I included a few holes in the top to help the air circulate (and also so I can drip water onto the webbing through the hole in case they don't go down to their water dishes).


----------

